
AWS Glue/Athena/Redshift outage - reinhardt
https://status.aws.amazon.com/
======
nnx
Should edit title to add “in us-east-1”. Other regions are unimpacted.

~~~
thinkingkong
There are so many outages in us-east-1. I've heard the reason is because
that's where they roll out maintenance first or something along those lines.
Just look at this list of outages on Wikipedia [1] and scan for US-east-1,
North Virginia, or "Northeast" (all the same places).

Just don't use US-EAST-1 as your region.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Amazon_Web_Service...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Amazon_Web_Services#Amazon_Web_Services_Outages)

~~~
chocolatkey
It _is_ usually the cheapest region though. Maybe this is why

~~~
jermops
Source? I see price parity across us-east-* and us-west-2 for every service
i've looked at.

------
wgjordan
Summary:

> Between 9:21 AM and 2:36 PM PDT we experienced increased query failures and
> latency in the US-EAST-1 Region. The issue has been resolved and the service
> is operating normally.

> The issue with the Data Catalog APIs started with a software update in the
> US-EAST-1 Region that completed at 9:21 AM PDT. The software update was
> immediately rolled back[...]

------
nknealk
Thankfully the redshift outage was just on APIs, not existing machines. Our
cluster was fine today, but external schema which rely on glue/athena did time
out.

------
nullwasamistake
Cloud services go down more often than my old WordPress sites. Avoiding vendor
lock in and doing multi-provider deployments should be par the course.

------
kache_
Failovers, man.

